
California bill to expand privacy protections fails - adventured
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-privacy-california/california-bill-to-expand-privacy-protections-fails-idUSKCN1SN003
======
sadris
Thank God. The regulatory requirements would have been insane.

